# Vent pipe height in Ventura CA?



## Sam D. (Jul 11, 2014)

Hi! I do mostly HVAC repairs so I am not sure what the vent pipe's height should be in Ventura CA? I tried to search for a building code but unable to find any info. Should it be 2' above any part of the roof within 10'? Any help is greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Try "contractor talk", many more users than us. http://www.contractortalk.com/:thumbup:


----------

